# Back from France.2



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

okay, where were we. Bayeux and the tapestry and the British cemetery. The tapestry is quite simply amazing, especially as I wasn't totally convinced about how good it would be. At school, I always thought it was amazing historically but not too impressed about the detailing. how wrong can you be! With the commentary, it all comes to life and the detailing is stunning. I could have gone around again and just sat and stared, even the little one was quiet and gazing. 
The cemetery was like them all , imacculate,humbling and thought provoking to say the least. What lifted it onto another level, were the private words on the crosses. As i write i have tears in my eyes and I ain't ashamed to say that. We can talk about wars and the suffering etc, but unless you were involved in some way, it's a waste of breath! remembrance day takes on a whole lot more meaning from now on. Someone,(guess who!) will tell me what a Wick Trimmer did and indeed if the post still around. Anyway, he was 48 and died for his country. God Bless.
Next, Valery sur Somme, which is enchanting and very stylish. In fact the whole area around the Somme Bay is superb and great cycling, being flat and cycle paths that are eperate from the road and wondefully surfaced. A fish lunch at the Le Terrace on the waterfront was just what the doctor ordered. Sadly, fixing a puncture on the wifes bike wqsn't!! Three days around the bay were great and a definite return has been noted.
Took the 940 all the way back to calais, for 2 nights at Le Erables and a picnic at Cap Blanc. Better imho than Gris Nes.
Then, as always, the worst bit. Coming Home! Couldn't get on the shuttle as it wa full. We were on the platform, last in line and I could see that the one in front of me was going to be the lats one on. They were very appologetic and we ended up with a 40min wait and were last on with a very empty train behind us. Wierd when you look back and can only see empty carriages, going on for what seems miles.
A few observations. France ain't cheap anymore Petrol wise. We paid mostly around 1.36 euros, although the cheapest was at Super U in St.Mere Eglais, at 1.28. It went up nxt day! The choice of cheese I had expected but the hams and pates were something else. Picnics were the order of the day!!. Could someone tell me, why, when you arrive France side, you have a great design of lakes and elevated sections and a very clean perol station. But, guess what we get this side?Disgusting toilets crap road network and one has to endure the concrete on the M20, nevermind the M25 with a lorry stopped in the third lane. It really makes you apreciate what we have had for two weeks and madedus very grateful to live in such a lovely area as Malvern. 
Well that was us home and if anyone finds a roof vent in Valry sur Somme, it's mine! Lord knows when it when it went between the site and the Champion marche, but a co-op bag and some duck tape had to suffice.
Off to East Anglia in July any site suggestions and cycling routes etc. H


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Great posting, Thanks
How much is diesel in France now?


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

thank You! cheapest derv I saw was 1.02, but mostly around 1.08. There seemed to be more variation with the derv than with petrol. As usual, the supermarkets lead the way, although i saw acouple of elf sites close to markets actually matching them. H


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thank "H" for yur informative postings. The Bayeuz and cemetery reference was f interest as it'ds a possibility for our upcing longish (for us) trip. If not this trip then the nest one.

Can I comment on your first chapter when you queried why people do a Ferry and not a shuttle? Well- I think you've partially answered that in your latest Poating :wink: I don't think I've ever known anyone stopped from going on a pre-booked Ferry 'cos it was full

But the main reasoin I think is cost- and here again your last Posting says it all "empty carriages going on for miles" If ever the Shuttle people reduce their prices to compete with Ferries (unlikely) then those empty carriages wouldnt exist.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

homerdog said:


> Snipped: It really makes you apreciate what we have had for two weeks and made us very grateful to live in such a lovely area as Malvern.


Hi

I enjoyed reading your report and agree with you about being lucky to live in such a pleasant part of the country ( we live on the edge of the Cotswolds ) ... we had to go down to the "smoke" last friday.... the M40 and even the M25 & M3 were luckily not too bad but I could not do with that sort of hassle on a daily basis and feel for anyone who has to ... no wonder so many jump into their motorhomes on a friday evening and get away..... maybe we should keep quiet about how nice Worcestershire is or they will all head this way :wink:

Mike

P.S. looking at the Moreton in Marsh site as we passed on friday evening it seemed that quite a few of them had in fact come in our direction... it looked full up....a bit of a mystery in a way, as I know that the cl up the road from us was empty :roll:


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well Mike, I think you're dead right about keeping quiet are area being what it is, is one reason why we go away once a month, but really only local. Not more than an hour away. I take your point tellbel, although it wasn't really that inconvenient and the 35min crossing, more than makes it up. We paid £120 return and went out in peak time and weren't charged and put on a peak return and weren't charged extra. So we were looked after well and I really,on balance, that £120 return isn't that bad. okay, they don't do tesco vouchers etc but we won't use tesco, so doesn't affect us. if we did it would be a different story i shouldn't wonder. H


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Homerdog/Spykal/2Kias:- Shall we form a Worcestershire sub-branch of MHF?? :lol:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

homerdog said:


> ...................and a picnic at Cap Blanc. Better imho than Gris Nes.


Mornin' Homerdog. Glad you had a great time  Can't wait for ours but we usually go last week August/First week Sept' :? 
What's Blanc Nez like now it's been "re-worked"?
We always used to 1st night and last night up there but have heard it's got hieght barriers everywhere now?
We have a 34ft RV and would arrive about Midnight and leave at 7AM so, ANY chance at all of space for a kip......or forget it?

Cheers.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Morning to you too!
Strewth, you do like a challenge! I assume you use crawler gear to get up to Cap Blanc and a winch to get down. Hang on! just glanced at your reply and you say blanc nez. Do you mean Cap Blanc or Cap Gris nes? Either way, as you have a 'big un' Blanc does have restricters, both height and width and there is only the bit as you turn off the road that will take MH's.There's room for you if there's just you, but I think you would have to breathe in a bit if there was someone else there. Not good to find you can't park at the time of night you're arriving! If you mean Cap Gris Nes, then you shouldn't have a prob, as although there are height restricters, you can park where they leave the coaches, which is adjacent to the car park. The MH park is about 150yds away. H.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

homerdog said:


> Thanks for the info mate. Looks like its griz Nez from now on, just to be certain.
> 
> Bit puzzled tho' From what you posted, I get the impression that Cap Blanc and Cap Blanc Nez are 2 different places?


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

you're confused! Blimey, I'm the silly bugger wot wrote it. Sorry about . H


----------

